
I've just built this great PostgreSQL Database. How do I get it to my users? - justintocci
Envelope is a complete platform that makes it easy to build web apps on top of PostgreSQL using just HTML and SQL.<p>visit envelope.xyz for details.
======
justintocci
For your convenience:

How Does Envelope Work?
[http://envelope.xyz/how.html](http://envelope.xyz/how.html)

Envelope is released under a PostgreSQL style License.
[http://envelope.xyz/license.html](http://envelope.xyz/license.html)

Live Demo Instructions
[http://envelope.xyz/index.html#LiveDemo](http://envelope.xyz/index.html#LiveDemo)

Download
[http://envelope.xyz/download.html](http://envelope.xyz/download.html)

Github Repo
[https://github.com/greyspots/envelope](https://github.com/greyspots/envelope)

